# Zune integration



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

i received a microsoft zune around christmas time as a gift. I have yet to find a compatible head unit that would allow me to browse through my songs like they make for the ipods. If anybody knows of anything please let me know
thanks


----------

